# SMRttC Hard day in February



## User (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## SimonJKH (25 Feb 2013)

Some good bird photography. Are you lugging around a great big lens in that saddle bag?


----------



## Mile195 (25 Feb 2013)

Give me the potholes, road rage and poor air quality of the city over your abundant wildlife, empty roads, and stunning countryside anyday!

Seriously - I am very, very jealous indeed!... Looks like a good ride out!


----------



## Mile195 (26 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2334032, member: 9609"]No shortage of potholes here, but with quiet roads, it can sometimes be quite entertaining weaving inbetween them. Seriously though, some of our roads up here, particularly North Northumberland, are starting to break up, shame really as otherwise it is great cycling countryside.[/quote]

Similar when I get out of London into Sussex and Surrey. You either take the main roads which are in good condition, but busy and fast, or you take the local roads which are quiet and scenic, but in poor repair. When they do re-surface them all they do is throw something that doesn't look massively different to cat litter all over them. I don't know why there has to be a compromise really. You go to France or Luxembourg, and they manage to maintain all of their roads, all of the time or at least that's how it seems.

Still, at least you've got the scenery which makes it worthwhile putting up with!


----------

